# T1-11 Siding  Question



## rtvorik (Sep 8, 2009)

I have T1-11 douglas fir sideing that has chaffing i.e. the outer laminate has small  cracks or places where it has raised from backing.  I  desire to know if there is a liquid adhesive that can  be rolled on and then pressed to promote adhesion. Want product that can be stained with solid stain.  Also, want to fill wooodpecker holes before staining.

Robert T


----------



## kok328 (Sep 8, 2009)

Uh Oh, I remembered that a few years ago there was a recall on a bad batch of T1-11.
Perhaps the builders could help us find out how to identify the bad batch.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome RTvorik:
I would use Contech PL 400 construction adhesive; it remains waterproof and will hold anything. I used barrels of it in a modular home plant and never had a failure.
Glenn


----------

